# Missed Miscarriage and Doubling HCGs?



## mummy_blues

i'm very confused at the moment, here is what has happened so far:

5+6 scan shows sac at correct size and heartbeat of 103 bpm
6+6 scan shows sac at correct size and heartbeat of 130 bpm
8+1 scan shows sac smaller than usual and no heartbeat detected. HCG testing. 
8+4 scan shows sac at same size as 8+1 and no heartbeat detected. HCG testing. 
Final diagnosis based on 8+4 scan - Missed miscarriage at 7-8 weeks. 

All scans are internal scans. at 8+4 my CP was still very closed and no sign of contraction or dilation, my uterus has increased in size.

so my doctor was taking my bloods since friday to check on my HCG levels because of the contradicting U/S results.
All he needed as a final "diagnostic certainty" that my levels are falling, then he will call the hospital to arrange for D&C, although he wasn't sure what it was delaying my body from expelling it so late.
Miscarrying women should usually have a falling HCG levels and I should have started bleeding or spotted by now, he said.
SO he went off and wrote on my pregnancy pass "Missed Miscarriage 7- 8 weeks " as a final diagnosis.
So I went off to stack up on the extra large pads and 3 packs of pain killers since he told me my miscarriage should have been out a long time ago, because the body usually knew how to expel a non-viable pregnancy or at least give warning signs.

After he gave us the quite certain death sentence last week and again on monday morning, sending us home devasted; we got an emergency phone call from him last night at 9pm.
Apparently, the doctor sounded quite as shocked as we were after hearing what he told us. My HCG levels weren't falling at all!
They had DOUBLED over the weekend between 8+1 and 8+4 (both tests did at 8:00am on each day) and the numbers are perfectly in normal range at my current pregnancy week.

So he told us the doubling HCG levels had override his prior diagnosis 12 hours earlier and he had called up the Head of Ob & GYN at the university hospital and would be referring me to him until further diagnosis can be made.

We are now even more confused that we were before... we had already accepted the fact that we LOST the baby 12 days ago when it stopped growing, but now, the blood tests tell us something else. 

But as of until today, I have neither spotted nor discharged blood, and my breasts are still very sore so the loss doesn't seem really real yet.


Has anyone here had a missed miscarriage with DOUBLING HCGs?? when should the HCG actually start falling? thanks for any responses


----------



## lynne192

this could be a missed miscarraige with Ectopic also, my levels were doubling with my ectopic, i think you need to get another scan hun and get this checked now, doubling HCG means there is still something growing somewhere, either that or its twins or something hun, if they said baby hasn't grown and not got a heartbeat then HCG wouldn't be comnig from there? 

i really hope you get it sorted soon x

so sorry for all you are having to go through, i know i went through hell with my etcopic because they kept telling me my baby was fine, with my only living son they told me during pregnancy he would die. how wrong they can be, what are your actual HCG levels sitting at number wise?


----------



## mummy_blues

Hi lynne, thanks for your reply. Its no ectopic. We did a complete scan of the tubes and all at 5+6 and 6+6 again. Plus I don't have pain or cramps or any discharge? 
at the moment, supposedly 8 weeks, but scan shows 6+6, my last hcg taken yesterday morning was at 50,450. on friday it was at 26,400. he says its well within normal and progesterone and all look normal.


----------



## lynne192

how strange maybe its twins, my my ectopic they never actually found anything mother than a shadow and i never had any pains or anything either.


----------



## mummy_blues

hi lynne, thanks for you reply,doctors can make mistakes as well! 

just another question reg your pregnancy symptoms. Did they continue on after your m/c? 
its just that my breasts are kinda getting more and more sore by the day and they hurt like hell at the moment when I move around.


----------



## lynne192

i had those with my ectopic until was hit with methotraxat twice, but my miscarriages no, all symtoms stopped the day i started bleeding, all mine were natrual miscarriages, my symtopms with my 11week 3day miscarriage were with me till 8 weeks i lost baby at about 9ish weeks but came away at 11w 3d


----------



## MadamRose

Are they sure you have definightly lost the baby. If they have cheaked everywhere else and there is nothing else. Surely the only place the HCG could be coming from is the fetus they can see? This is just from what i know, but i dont know any other way your hCG's could be doubling unless there is either another fetus or this one may still be ok?


----------



## kcmor

Hello, I don't know if you still access this site. I read your really old post about what seemed to be a missed miscarriage but HCG levels still rising. I was wondering if you could tell me what ended up happening. I am going through something similar right now. Thanks!


----------



## pandi77

I looked at her previous post hun and this pregnancy in specific ended up being a missed miscarriage. She went on later to give birth to twins tho so that might be why she hasn't been on in a while...I'm sure she's super busy now lol.


----------



## slg76

I had a mmc although earlier on than you (6 weeks). My body didn't seem to realize that the baby stopped developing. I had pregnancy symptoms for a while and my hcg rose for about a week if I remember right. my hcg than stabilized for a week before it fell. At 9 1/2 weeks there was no sign of the actual miscarriage happening, no spotting or cramps, so I had a D&C. Sorry for all your uncertainty! I think not knowing is the hardest part. Good luck :flower:


----------

